# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: برنامه نوبسی عاملگرا(عامل متحرک) با جاوا (کتابخانه jade)

## elyas_delshadnbe

سلام . کسی هست بدونه برای برنامه نویسی عامل گرا از نوع عامل متحرک از کجا باید شروع کرد؟ 
آیا کسی هست که یه آموزش ابتدایی از برنامه نویسی با jade(کتابخانه ای برای نوشتن عامل ها در جاوا) بهم بده؟

----------


## elyas_delshadnbe

Is there No one else?

----------


## elyas_delshadnbe

هیشکی نیس حتی یه راهنمایی هم بکنه؟  :گریه:

----------


## محمد فدوی

سلام. من باش آشنا نیستم و بهتره یه منبع خوب زبان اصلی در این مورد بخونی.
لینک

موفق باشی.

----------


## mreram

سلام
شما باید html و javascript و ... بدونی (در حد متوسط) 
اگر میدونی پس با یک مثال متوجه میشی چه کاری انجام میده:

نمونه کد jade
- var friends = 10case friends
  when 0
    p you have no friends
  when 1
    p you have a friend
  default
    p you have #{friends} friends
خروجی
<p>you have 10 friends</p>
مثل یک پلاگین برای ادیتور میتونه استفاده بشه
سمت سرور این فریم ورک با nodejs نوشته شده...

----------


## hassanmosavi

سلام چیزی پیدا کردین
منم دنبالش هستم

----------


## محمد فدوی

> سلام
> شما باید html و javascript و ... بدونی (در حد متوسط) 
> اگر میدونی پس با یک مثال متوجه میشی چه کاری انجام میده:
> 
> نمونه کد jade
> ...
> خروجی
> ...
> مثل یک پلاگین برای ادیتور میتونه استفاده بشه
> سمت سرور این فریم ورک با nodejs نوشته شده...



شما Jade (یک استاندارد قالب‌بندی HTML) رو با JADE یا همون *J*ava *A*gent *DE*velopment framework اشتباه گرفتید.

----------


## rostam_2016

salam
go to this site
have fun!!

----------

